# For those moving from an R to the R6, thoughts?



## wockawocka (Sep 2, 2020)

I really like it, it's much better than the R.

Things I would change

EVF blackout in the R6 vs the EOS R's freeze frame / pause - The EOS R is better in that regard.
EVF Update is slower on the R6 than the EOS R in scenes requiring higher ISO.

Other than that, no negs that I can see so far.


----------



## Act444 (Sep 2, 2020)

wockawocka said:


> EVF blackout in the R6 vs the EOS R's freeze frame / pause - The EOS R is better in that regard.



Could you elaborate on this a bit? Is there an actual "blackout" in the R6 EVF whenever a shot is taken (like a DSLR)? I know my RP has that same annoying "freeze frame/pause" deal going on whenever a shot is taken, making it challenging at best to shoot anything moving.


----------



## wockawocka (Sep 2, 2020)

Act444 said:


> Could you elaborate on this a bit? Is there an actual "blackout" in the R6 EVF whenever a shot is taken (like a DSLR)? I know my RP has that same annoying "freeze frame/pause" deal going on whenever a shot is taken, making it challenging at best to shoot anything moving.



So yeah, like a normal DSLR. It's more intrusive than the R's stutter between shots. I wish I could set it to not do it.

I can't speak for the RP, but the EOS R wasn't that bad when shooting burst.


----------



## Kit. (Sep 2, 2020)

wockawocka said:


> So yeah, like a normal DSLR. It's more intrusive than the R's stutter between shots. I wish I could set it to not do it.


For anything that needs panning to track, I'd prefer blackout to stutter.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 3, 2020)

Interesting. The opposite of what the marketing has been saying. WORSE than the R??? 

Are you sure you have Image Preview turned off?

Smoothest setting? 120 fps?

I hope we get some other hands-on experiences about this. (I've ordered!)


----------



## wockawocka (Sep 3, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Interesting. The opposite of what the marketing has been saying. WORSE than the R???
> 
> Are you sure you have Image Preview turned off?
> 
> ...



Preview is turned off, 120fps is on, using the RF24-70 2.8 IS

I just wasn't expecting this. The camera is awesome in every other respect but the EVF compared to the R doesn't perform as well, like they cheapened out on something there.

The stuttering in the viewfinder when moving side to side (worse if you pan up and down) is pretty poor. Admittedly you have to move a decent speed to exaggerate it, but it's there. It makes no difference if you turn IBIS on or off and it seems to get worse the longer you do it.

I'm hoping it's an issue with the body, but I don't think it is. Firmware is 1.10


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 3, 2020)

wockawocka said:


> Preview is turned off, 120fps is on, using the RF24-70 2.8 IS
> 
> I just wasn't expecting this. The camera is awesome in every other respect but the EVF compared to the R doesn't perform as well, like they cheapened out on something there.
> 
> ...



Thanks. Sounds frustrating. Dedicated Canon users have, by in large, very little EVF experience to compare one to another. Imagine getting an R5 and seeing this? We haven't heard about it. Hard to believe you got one that isn't up to spec, so soon out the gate, but anything is possible.

I checked TDP, and on the "Should I get an R5, R6 or R" page, he clearly states the R6 EVF is smoother than the R. I believe you. I don't want to doubt him because he has been reliable for years.

Anybody else???


----------



## wockawocka (Sep 3, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Thanks. Sounds frustrating. Dedicated Canon users have, by in large, very little EVF experience to compare one to another. Imagine getting an R5 and seeing this? We haven't heard about it. Hard to believe you got one that isn't up to spec, so soon out the gate, but anything is possible.
> 
> I checked TDP, and on the "Should I get an R5, R6 or R" page, he clearly states the R6 EVF is smoother than the R. I believe you. I don't want to doubt him because he has been reliable for years.
> 
> Anybody else???



Here's an example https://www.dropbox.com/s/sctm7crsol30x08/WhatsApp Video 2020-09-03 at 13.02.35.mp4?dl=0

It only does it in single shot. As soon as it goes into burst mode it stops. I think this is a feature vs a bug.

The screen smoothness I'm having trouble recording. But imho... it's baaaaad but only shows in lower light scenarios. But again, the EOS R doesn't suffer in the same way at all when side by side.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 3, 2020)

wockawocka said:


> Here's an example https://www.dropbox.com/s/sctm7crsol30x08/WhatsApp Video 2020-09-03 at 13.02.35.mp4?dl=0
> 
> It only does it in single shot. As soon as it goes into burst mode it stops. I think this is a feature vs a bug.
> 
> The screen smoothness I'm having trouble recording. But imho... it's baaaaad but only shows in lower light scenarios. But again, the EOS R doesn't suffer in the same way at all when side by side.



Thanks again! 

I just popped my R's ISO to 10,000 and see ZERO blackout. I really don't understand what is happening with the R6. Hopefully a firmware fix is in the works!

As for the lag, it has been consistently difficult on the R to keep up with kids' basketball, with running around, with fast dancing.

But that blackout in your video, which I really appreciate you posting, looks horrendous. Nothing at all like that on my R. Zip, nada.


----------



## wockawocka (Sep 3, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Thanks again!
> 
> I just popped my R's ISO to 10,000 and see ZERO blackout. I really don't understand what is happening with the R6. Hopefully a firmware fix is in the works!
> 
> ...



The R6 is a speed demon, a completely different camera and one you'll enjoy greatly over the R.


----------



## Larsskv (Sep 3, 2020)

wockawocka said:


> Here's an example https://www.dropbox.com/s/sctm7crsol30x08/WhatsApp Video 2020-09-03 at 13.02.35.mp4?dl=0
> 
> It only does it in single shot. As soon as it goes into burst mode it stops. I think this is a feature vs a bug.
> 
> The screen smoothness I'm having trouble recording. But imho... it's baaaaad but only shows in lower light scenarios. But again, the EOS R doesn't suffer in the same way at all when side by side.



So, to be clear, the EVF is smooth without bothersome black out if you shoot in continuous mode? If so, it isn’t a problem for action shooting, but maybe a bit hurtful to the overall shooting experience in single shot mode?


----------



## wockawocka (Sep 3, 2020)

Larsskv said:


> So, to be clear, the EVF is smooth without bothersome black out if you shoot in continuous mode? If so, it isn’t a problem for action shooting, but maybe a bit hurtful to the overall shooting experience in single shot mode?



Yep, that's the case. TBH the stuttering EVF is the biggest issue I have.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 3, 2020)

I'm trying to be optimistic about this. From the video, looks terrible enough to have been mentioned in reviews, though there haven't been many yet. But, surely, those who usually attack Canon would shout about it if widespread, wouldn't they?

So maybe it's something with wockawocka's camera? Or something with a lens combo...Some overlooked setting? Just a tiny defect? Because, whoa, that blackout is distracting as heck. Definitely, imo, "hurtful to the overall shooting experience"! 

Could lens firmware be in play?


----------



## Sorosuub (Sep 3, 2020)

wockawocka said:


> Here's an example https://www.dropbox.com/s/sctm7crsol30x08/WhatsApp Video 2020-09-03 at 13.02.35.mp4?dl=0



Thanks for posting this, and it looks terrible! Anyone know if the R5 does this too in single shot?


----------



## wockawocka (Sep 3, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> I'm trying to be optimistic about this. From the video, looks terrible enough to have been mentioned in reviews, though there haven't been many yet. But, surely, those who usually attack Canon would shout about it if widespread, wouldn't they?
> 
> So maybe it's something with wockawocka's camera? Or something with a lens combo...Some overlooked setting? Just a tiny defect? Because, whoa, that blackout is distracting as heck. Definitely, imo, "hurtful to the overall shooting experience"!
> 
> Could lens firmware be in play?



I've tried with various lens combinations, the RF24-70 IS as well as the RF50 plus adapted EF lenses. It's also worth mentioning the stuttering EVF when I move it from side to side in lower light situations - something the previous EOS R doesn't have.

Addressing the lack of reviewers mentioning it - could be it's all been about the R5 and the overheating. I asked similarly on DPreview and it's the same on their cameras.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 4, 2020)

My R initially was a pain to use due to the freeze. I must have done 50 changes to the settings. Then one day, I noticed it was much better. I think it was after a firmware update. I've been considering a R6, but I don't want a worse EVF. My R is working great, so upgrading it is hardly urgent or maybe not necessary. The new models have a couple of features that I'd like, ibis, focus bracketing, interval shooting, better low light AF and auto focus at f/22. I'm not sure I'd want to go from 30 MP to 20 with as much cropping as I usually do. I did go back thru my 5D MK II photos to see how much fine detail there was, I was surprised at the amount of noise in some of my ISO 3200 photos. It was good for its time.


----------



## Sorosuub (Sep 4, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> My R initially was a pain to use due to the freeze. I must have done 50 changes to the settings. Then one day, I noticed it was much better. I think it was after a firmware update. I've been considering a R6, but I don't want a worse EVF. My R is working great, so upgrading it is hardly urgent or maybe not necessary. The new models have a couple of features that I'd like, ibis, focus bracketing, interval shooting, better low light AF and auto focus at f/22. I'm not sure I'd want to go from 30 MP to 20 with as much cropping as I usually do. I did go back thru my 5D MK II photos to see how much fine detail there was, I was surprised at the amount of noise in some of my ISO 3200 photos. It was good for its time.


 
This is how I feel too about my R. I really like the 30 MP range and don't need the higher resolution of the R5. Please please Canon bring an EOS R Mk II.


----------



## wockawocka (Sep 4, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> My R initially was a pain to use due to the freeze. I must have done 50 changes to the settings. Then one day, I noticed it was much better. I think it was after a firmware update. I've been considering a R6, but I don't want a worse EVF. My R is working great, so upgrading it is hardly urgent or maybe not necessary. The new models have a couple of features that I'd like, ibis, focus bracketing, interval shooting, better low light AF and auto focus at f/22. I'm not sure I'd want to go from 30 MP to 20 with as much cropping as I usually do. I did go back thru my 5D MK II photos to see how much fine detail there was, I was surprised at the amount of noise in some of my ISO 3200 photos. It was good for its time.



The EVF's stuttering only seems apparent in lower light situations (like inside my house - the light levels in the video basically) when there's a lot of straight lines and I'm tilting the camera side to side (worse when up and down). You effectively get tracers / mild ghosting. I'm not sure I would mind this if the EOS R was the same but it's two years older and performs better.

Outside though it's perfectly ok.

Reading the above back I know that doesn't really make it much better!


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Sep 4, 2020)

wockawocka said:


> The EVF's stuttering only seems apparent in lower light situations (like inside my house - the light levels in the video basically) when there's a lot of straight lines and I'm tilting the camera side to side (worse when up and down). You effectively get tracers / mild ghosting. I'm not sure I would mind this if the EOS R was the same but it's two years older and performs better.
> 
> Outside though it's perfectly ok.
> 
> Reading the above back I know that doesn't really make it much better!


Hopefully we can get some more R6 owners to chime in about their EVF experience. I really hope a firmware update addresses this for you! No such issues with the R5's EVF for me so far.


----------



## wockawocka (Sep 4, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> Hopefully we can get some more R6 owners to chime in about their EVF experience. I really hope a firmware update addresses this for you! No such issues with the R5's EVF for me so far.



Cool, do you get a blackout between frames when shooting in one shot?


----------



## HikeBike (Sep 5, 2020)

I own the R and R6, and 100% agree with wockawocka's comments.

In good lighting, the R6's EVF performance beats the R. However, in low light, the R is considerably better.

The blackout is also annoying, but think this could easily be corrected by a firmware update, given it doesn't occur starting with shot #2 in burst mode (it still occurs with shot #1 in burst).

Other negatives of the R6 vs R would be the smaller rear LCD and the omission of the top LCD. However, I have found neither of these bothersome.

Now, all that said, I do love the R6 so far. I also love my R, but the R6 very much feels like a better camera. The AF, IBIS, ISO performance, framerate, control setup/ergonomics...all upgrades.


----------



## VictraBarca (Sep 5, 2020)

I'm confused by this thread. Universally the freeze frame/stutter of the R was universally panned. But a lot of people jumping in here to say that the blackout that replaced it is worse? I'm trying to understand that and just can't since blackout is more akin to a DSLR experience.


----------



## HikeBike (Sep 6, 2020)

I'd like to revise my statement after doing some more comparing. The blackout on the R6 is definitely better than the freeze-frame on the R. I'll take it any day of the week. Also, in burst, the R6 has a freeze frame after each shot, starting with shot #2. Shot #1 has the blackout.


----------



## Frodo (Sep 9, 2020)

VictraBarca said:


> I'm confused by this thread. Universally the freeze frame/stutter of the R was universally panned. But a lot of people jumping in here to say that the blackout that replaced it is worse? I'm trying to understand that and just can't since blackout is more akin to a DSLR experience.


I posted some months ago that the viewfinder stutter was the biggest issue I had with the R and how I couldn't believe/understand how RF lenses would help compared to EF lenses. Well I now replaced my EF 24-105/4L with the RF version. Switching on high speed display with the RF lens now makes a big difference and I no longer consider this a major issue with this lens/camera combo.


----------

